

Holographic storage, phase-change memory coming soon - fjabre
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/09/holographic-storage-phase-change-memory-nearing-the-market.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
brazzy
Anyone remember the "terabytes on an inch of scotch tape" holographic storage
that was "coming soon, we have a working prototype" oh, about 10 years ago?

~~~
wlievens
Absolutely. I'm so tired of the "within 5-10 years" technologies that never
materialize. From now on I only want articles about things are being shipped
to stores right frakking now.

------
skalpelis
What, again?

